# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  علي صفيح ساخن (نادر التوم )

## عجبكو

*· بطاقات الكهرباء

استبشرنا خيرا بعد قيام سد مروى.. لا سيما ان الكهرباء وصلت القرى النائية والاصقاع البعيدة.. ووعدنا بان فايض التيار سيتم تصديره الى الدول المجاورة...

اذن فمن الطبيعى ان نفرح طالما اننا سنودع العهود(المظلمة).. وترى حياتنا النور اخيرا وينبثق فجر امنياتها...

لكن استبشارنا ضاع سدى مع القطوعات المتواصلة بسبب وبلا سبب.. اللهم الا تبرير الخريف فصارت الكهرباء (تجى وتمشى) كما مشاركة ابو الهول فى البطولات الخارجية...

وقبل ان نملا الباقات استجابة لهتاف لازمنا منذ الطفولة( الكهربا جات املوا الباقات).. وقبل ان نعرف مكان المعسكرات.. اعنى الباقات تقع الكهربا من جديد...

هذا يعنى ان قصة القطوعات قديمة منذ الصغر.. كما غصة الهلالاب مع البطولات 0منذ الصفر)... ولم يفلح سد مروى فى استقرار التيار ولا دعومات الحكومة فى مسح الاصفار...

وبمثل ما ان خريف امنيات الهلالاب يتجدد كل موسم.. فان خريف قطوعات الكهرباء ايضا يتكرر كل عام على ذات النسق والمنوال...

وبالمقابل فان بطاقات محترفى القمة مثل الكهرباء والبطولات.. يكثر الحديث عن حل مشكلتها جذريا كل عام... لكنها تعود فى العام التالى!!

ينبغى معالجة هذا الخريف فى هذا العام حتى لايقطع التسجيل قبل ان نهتف بوصول بطاقة المحترف كما الباقات... هذا بالطبع على مستوى القمة ممثلها الوحيد وصفرها الطارف التليد...

اقول قولى هذا واراهن اننى يمكن ان انشر نفس هذا العمود فى العام القادم ان حييت او ينشره غيرى ان مت.. فلا البطاقات ستصل فى وقتها ولا التيار سيستقر ولاالهلال سيحقق لقبا.

مااا تهتموا للاعلام

مشكاتنا اننا نتعجل باستمرار ما ان يرى احدنا مالا حتى يعتقد انه لن يفلس ثانية.. وعندما تنبهل عليه المليارات يغتر.. وينسى ايام الديون والطعميه

قبل فترة وفى برنامج عالم الرياضة التلفزيونى لام الاخ الطريفى الصديق الاعلام وقال انه لم يهتم بالاوليمبى الا بعد ان تخطى غانا وتاهل...

وكأن الرجل بكلامه ذاك قد ضمن اولمبياد لندن فى جيب ساعة جلابيته.. وكعادة الناس فى هذا الزمن ان قطعت الكهرباء او جاءت عاصفة او بركان يحملون الاسباب للاعلام...

وها قد دارت الايام وطار الاوليمبى _كما كان متوفع له- فهل ياترى ترك الاعلام الكتابة عنه لمجرد انه طار؟؟؟ الاجابة فى صفحات (السبب) اعنى الصحف التى لم تهتم.

دا ما كلامنا

من السهل جدا ان يتهمك اى شخص باى كلام فارغ ومن الاسهل ان ترد بافرغ من فؤاد ام سيدنا موسى عليه السلام..

البعض يتهم البعض الاخر(والبعضين من المريخاب) بانهم لا يريدون للمريخ تحقيق بطولة سيكافا ويضعون العراقيل.. وهذا كلام اهوج هبيل...

ليس هناك مريخى اصيل يتمنى لفريقه ان يهزم(فى البلى استيشن) دعك من مباراة اوبطولة.. لكننا نبهنا الى عدم رمى بيض كل الامال فى سلة سيكافا...

فلقد اكد المدرب(العائد) ان سيكافا اعداد للمنافسات القادمة ممتاز وكاس سودان وغيره.. وهو يخوضها لتجهيز الفريق.. فمن الذى لا يتمنى اذن وهل الامانى تجلب كاسا؟؟

كان لنا راى واضح فى سيكافا لا زلنا عنده وهى انه مخدر قصد به الهاء جماهير المريخ عن الخروج(البدرى) من البطولة الافريقية...

وحتى لو وقف الحظ مع المريخ فى سيكافا مثل ماوقف مع غيره فى الابطال وحقق بطولتها فلا اظن ان ذلك سيمسح الخروج الحزين.. لكنه سيكون كما قال البدرى اعداد لقادم نتمناه اجمل.

الاختيار ساهل

فى الكثير من المحلات التجارية والمركبات العامة والخاصة تجد عبارة (الاختيار صعب).. وذلك لوفرة البدائل بصورة تجعل الاختيار احتيارا وتحيرا..

لكن تلك المقولة لا تطبق ابدا حيال منتخباتنا الوطنية.. كبيرها وصغيرها فالاختيار هناك سها جدا.. ويمكن ان يتم اختيار لعيبة لا يشاركون مع فرقهم وىخرون يتهددهم سيف الشطب...

وفى النهاية لان الاختيار تم بسهولة فان الاستمرار والانتصار يذهب بسهولة.. اوكلوا الامور لخبراء اجانب لايعرفون فرق ممتاز ولا درجات...

يتساوى عندهم لاعب القرى البعيده والمدن المنسية مع لاعب العاصمة القومية.. يكون المعيار هو الجودة والامكانات والرغبة فى التطوير والتطور..

اجعلوا البدائل كثيرة حتى يصعب الاختيار حسب الاصلح.. بعدها باذن الله سنحقق الانتصارات والفوز.... والبطولات.. والا فاختاروا كما تشاؤون كيفما اتفق!!

حظوظ

الحظ والتوفيق يلعبان دورا بارزا فى حياتنا (نوعا ما).. وفى المنافسات الرياضية وغيرها بصورة كبيرة

ذلك الحظ الذى اطاح بالافريقى وصعد بالهلال المديون وقتها والذى لا يجد لاعبوه نا يقتاتون به.. او ان يخرج المريج على يد جيش النيجر.. والفريق الاخير دا..

وغانا حظها العاثر اخرجها على ايدينا.. ليصبح حظ المصريين آخر حلاوة ليعوض الاوليمبى مرارات تذيل المنتخب الكبير...

هو الحظ نفسه الذى يجعل مذيعا متميزا عاطلا.. وآخر عاطل عن الموهبة قابض الجو.. او صحافيا لا يستساغ عموده يقبض الملايين وآخر (يدرسه) يعمل بالمجان!

برضو صفر

زمان كان اسمو هلال الملايين.. واليوم صار (هلال المليارات) لكن القاسم المشترك.. هو روعة الصفر.. ملايين المشجعيين ومليارات الحكومة والمحصلة صفر كبير!

مآخذ

كتب الزميل يس:( بالرغم من مآخذنا الكثيرة على الامين البرير الا ان هذا لا يمنعنا من رفع قبعات الاحترام له لحسمه العديد من الملفات الصعبة فى فترة التسجيلات التكميلية ويعيد الاستقرار الذى تسرب خلال الفترة الماضية)...

اولا ياصديقى بدلا من هذا النكران يجب ان ترفعوا هذه القبعات للحيكومة لانه لولا توفيرها العملات الصعبة لما انحلت الملفات الصعبة وما انفكت الديون الصعبة...

ولكن اى فترة ماضية التى تسرب فيها(انبوب الاستقرار)؟؟ فترة مجلس التسيير ولا فترة الارباب الخطييير؟؟ يعنى التسرب انقفل بصباع برير وباشارة منه؟؟

الحان(الربيع)

وبمناسبة الارباب فاننى اجد واعتقد ان هذه هى اجمل فترة له لتقديم الحان تضاهى اعذرينى روعة.. بعد ان تركه الهلال.. وشطب طعنه ضد الاتحاد.. ام تراه مركز مع اهلى شندى؟؟

منطقى جدا

قال الكوتش فوزى المرضى ان هدفهم ليس البطولة الافريقية..(يكونوا بعدوا لليابان؟) فى اشارة واضحة وصريحة ان الهلال لن يحقق بطولتها...

وكلام فوزى مقنع جدا وواقعى رغم انه غير مرض للهلالاب الذين يسابقون الزمن ويغنون يا يوم بكره ما تسرع حتى يحتفلوا بالبطولة..

فاذا كان البدرى قد ساغ تبريراته(مقدما) لعدم قدرته وفريقه على الحصول على سيكافا.. واذا عجز المريخ عن ذلك فان عجز الهلال اكبر(مع مراعاة فروق البطولتين) بالتاكيد!

كلام واضح

من اقوال مولانا السيد محمد عثمان الميرغنى: ما كان لى ان اجلس هنا واشهد فصل الجنوب.. لا زلت متمسكا بوحدة السودان ترابا وشعبا.. الانفصال مثل يوم الهول ويؤدى الى فوضى عارمة فى البلاد.. ينبغى النظر فى الاتجاهات السته كما يقول مولانا السيد على.. لله درك سيدى!!

ويظل المريخ الحاضر والمستقبل والتاريخ.. ويبقى المدعوم دايما موهوم!

آخر قطرة: عمار الدنيا مهما زاد مصيرو زوال. وهذه بصمتى




بلاي يا نادر حارمنا من الحاجات دي ليه في المنبر الا الزول يكوس ليها بره ههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## ابوالشوش2

*والله قريت مقالك حسيت بأني في نشرة اخبار الساعة ثلاثة لفيت بينا في كل المجالات ماخليت خريف ولاربيع ولاكهرباء واحسن حاجة فيهو انك مانسيت الصفر الكبير


لله درك ذكرتنا الزمن الجميل في الكتابة 


     استمر لتمتع نفسك والناس والله معك 

                                                                      مع تحياتي 

                                                       ابوالشوش
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ماشاء الله عليك يانادر موهبة حقيقية
*

----------

